# Bike Brands and Their Personalities



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello All.

My wife and I are just getting in to road biking to improve our fitness levels. Our ultimate goal is to work up to doing an organized century ride.

I'm interested in bike brands and their personalities in the bike community.

I ride motorcycles. Some motorcycle examples:

- Harley Davidson- fierce brand loyal owners, large HD community, have money to spend (or at least a great credit rating to borrow), like the "biker" image, style oriented, you don't own a bike if you don't have a HD, like "biker" rally events, like the "outlaw" image even though most are law abiding citizens, add components for noise and style, like to tinker on their bikes

- BMW- fierce brand loyalty, proud of the German engineered aspect, like the "cyclist" image instead of the "biker" image, tend toward long distance riding and "adventure" riding, like the bike "geek" image, add components for function, proud of large investment required to join the club of BMW riders, like to tinker on their bikes

- Honda- more cost/value conscience, less brand loyality (although bike racing fans like Team Red), like the performance and reliability value formula, like having access to many dealers nationwide, don't get too tied up in a "Honda" culture, like having HD and BMW owners look down their noses at them, keep it simple meat and potatoes

Now, I realize that these are generalities and absolutely do not define everyone that owns the above brands. I happen to have owned owned each of these brands over my riding career. I love and appreciate motorcycles...all brands...and enjoy the subcultures that develop around each brand. I respect all riders that respect others regardless of what they ride.

So, on to my question as it applies to road bikes, please give me your honest insights on bike brand cultures...Trek, Cervelo, Gary Fisher, Cannondale, Orbea, Specialized, Felt, Releigh, Bianchi, Giant, Jamis, Merckx, Lemond, Schwinn to name a few.

I am not looking for brand bashing or to stir any trouble :thumbsup: 

Thanks.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

I think you'll find a lot less "personality" invested in road bike brands than with motorcycles. Sure, some people are all about the Italian brands, some people are all "buy American" and worship Trek or Can-o-ale, some buy on price/value, but for the most part, road bikes are road bikes, brand-wise.

Where you get divisions is Campagnolo vs. Shimano components, and in proponents of steel, carbon, aluminum, or titanium as the "real" frame material. There's also a smaller contingent of custom vs. off-the-rack, and vintage vs. new, but that's subtler. Then there's the commuter vs. race-ready vs. fixed adherents. Or perhaps you'll hear about the road shoes/pedals vs. MTB shoes/pedals debates, or team kit vs. baggy shorts and t-shirts vs. generic lycra vs. wool was good enough for Eddy Merckx it's good enough for me vs. Primal Wear people. There are extreme outliers too (see the rabid Rivendell fans as but a single example), but you'll get those anywhere.

But you'll find all odds and sods within any of those divisions. People may be rabid that Campy is better than Shimano or vice-versa (with SRAM now coming heavily into the debate), but if you put the people who argue one way or another into a room, you'd be hard pressed, even after long conversation, to decide who falls on which side of the divide. Same goes for most of the road bike contingents.

So you can really feel free to get the bike you like or can afford, and know that you'll likely have as much in common with the people who prefer other bikes as not. Some people on any side of a divide will seem like dicks to you, but lots will seem to have something in common. We're all into bikes, when you get right down to it.

I think the division with motorcycles is because the rider has so little to do with the performance equation (on the street, at least). You want to have something to differentiate. That's definitely not the case with road bikes.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

bikeboy389 said:


> ... People may be rabid that Campy is better than Shimano or vice-versa (with SRAM now coming heavily into the debate)...


SRAM is the best one, of course...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

You'll see this this comment on most what kind of bike should I get posts - buy the one that fits. WIth fit in mind you will get the bike that is right for you regardless of the brand name cache etc.

PS - I agree with Andrea


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdh777 said:


> You'll see this this comment on most what kind of bike should I get posts - *buy the one that fits. WIth fit in mind you will get the bike that is right for you regardless of the brand name cache etc*.


Ya nailed it, pdh! :thumbsup: 



pdh777 said:


> PS - I agree with Andrea


I respectfully.... don't.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Not the same, really*

There's very little of that "brand personality" thing with bicycles, for several reasons. There are a limited number of parts suppliers, so so different brands are equipped with the same parts, and the operation of those bits greatly determines the character of the bikes. The basics of road bike frame design don't really vary that much, and any manufacturer can duplicate any design. And you can build your own bike, buying a frame from one manufacturer (even custom), or recycling an old one, and putting your choice of parts on it. 

So it's much more diffuse thing than with motorcycles.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

I definitely agree with the above posts. My experience is that most people look for the "performance" in a bike that suits their personal style/need the most, whether that be comfort or stiffness, value or prestige, etc. 

Although you would probably be hard pressed to find a 50 or 60 year old man riding a GSXR 750 crocth-rocket, in the cycling world it's not uncommon to see an old man riding a Colnago right next to a young 20-something racer who's riding a Colnago too. 

Harley has recently ran into the branding problem with a large segment of their riders being older making them seem like an old man's motorcycle. With bikes you won't really have this type of sigma or branding. A bike is a bike, is a bike.

But Campy is the best.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Also agree - fit is most important but when you're just starting out so is a good LBS. I'm lucky to have a couple right here in town. While it's good to try out a lot of bikes, shop for the store itself too.

Another guy on a bike (bicycle) gave me the Harley wave the other day... ?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Who you callin a "old man"?*



> Although you would probably be hard pressed to find a 50 or 60 year old man riding a GSXR 750 crocth-rocket, in the cycling world it's not uncommon to see an old man riding a Colnago right next to a young 20-something racer who's riding a Colnago too.


Yeah, and sometimes droppin' that youngster like a rock, too ;-)


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*What they said...*

...with two _caveats_:

- Within the category "road bike" there is a wide range, where even discounting TT bikes and the like, there's a wide range, where a full on crit bike might be one end and a "plush" roadie might be the other end. You get manufacturers like Specialized and Trek that make the whole spectrum, but you get other, typically smaller companies that kind of specialize (joke, ha ha) in one end of the spectrum or the other.

- Okay, I just said the words "plush bike." Who makes plush bikes? Well, Trek, Specialized, Look, and Cervelo, among others. But their ideas of what a plush bike is vary either somewhat or greatly, and here's where you get into the brand loyalty thingie. There are people who will tell you that one flavor or another of the Specialized Roubaix (2009 or later) is the only plush bike worth having; other people will tell you it's a Trek Madone Performance Fit. There are people who swear by Cervelo, and people who swear at Cervelo. And regardles of the category, you will get riders who will _never_ straddle a Trek...because Lance rides a Trek...and others who won't ride anything _but_ a Trek...because Lance rides a Trek...you get the joke...


----------



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input everyone. Some really interesting insights on the subject. I learned from your replies.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

*Uh... sorry....*

Who you callin a "old man"? 



JCavilia said:


> Yeah, and sometimes droppin' that youngster like a rock, too ;-)


Gently used?


----------



## BoneDigger (Aug 5, 2006)

kykr13 said:


> While it's good to try out a lot of bikes, shop for the store itself too.


This is great advice, and you'd be well suited to adhere to it. If you are totally new in cycling, go to the different bike shops and see which ones are willig to give you honest opinions and actually spend time with you. When I say "honest opinions", I mean to avoid a store that says you need to start out on a pricy bike just because they want to make money. Really LISTEN to what they are saying. You can tell when someone is feeding you a line of bull.

Definately stay away from Sora components, but anything above Sora is okay.

Now, regarding brands and personalities... You really just don't see a lot of brand snobbery, at least not at the local level. Perhaps the big racers may feel that way, but most guys and gals go out, try some bikes, then buy the one that seems to fit their needs the best. Believe it or not, although the many bikes out there may seem similar, they each have their own feel. Find one that really calls to you, then buy it. Same for your wife; she doesn't necessarily need to buy the same brand as you. Many bike manufacturers now many women specific designs. may be worth a look...

Trek, Specialized, and Giant are three of the most common bikes you'll see on the road. C-dale and others are fairly common as well. I personally don't know anyone that feels superior due to having a custom bike versus a more common brand, but your mileage may vary.

Definately do your homework and pick a bike from a company that has good customer service. What you don't want to do is buy a new bike, have something go wrong with it, then have the LBS or manufacturer snub you. 

Todd


----------



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the LBS input Todd.

We bought a hybrid bike for my wife a few months ago to get started with. She just never felt comfortable on it and didn't like to ride very much. I scheduled a fitting for her with the LBS that we bought the bike from.

The person fitting her found that they had sold us a frame that was too small and didn't have the adjustment range to fit her. He apologized for selling us the wrong size in the first place, gave us full purchase price credit for the used too-small bike and traded us the next size up for the newer exactly equivilant make/model. That's service.

My wife is soooooooooo happy with her new bike that fits her. She now tries to find reasons to ride. She's even wanting to do some group rides with other beginners. Our LBS organizes several rides for beginners.

A lot of input on this site expresses the importance of finding a good LBS...especially for new riders. I have experienced the reason for a good LBS first hand. I feel lucky to have a great LBS. It sounds like some riders have not been as lucky in their local communities with LBS's.

By the way, our LBS is Cahaba Cycles in Birmingham, AL if you're interested.

I also want to thank everyone again for the responsed to my OP in this thread. I learned in just a few days what I would have otherwise learned in a year or two of observations.


----------



## BoneDigger (Aug 5, 2006)

It sounds like you found a good bike shop! One of the bike shops in my town (we have only two) sold me a Giant NRS mountain bike. A year later I came in complaining that I just felt too "cramped" on the bike and asked for a fitting and perhaps a longer stem. They did a fitting for me and figuired out I had a bike frame that was too small. Did they offer a rebate or some other incentive? No. They took no responsibility for it, even though THEY HAD SOLD ME THE BIKE! This LBS generally does good wrenching, but I won't buy another bike from them. The other bike shop now gets most of my business.

Reward your LBS by giving them your business. But, make sure the bike you buy fits you well and calls out to you. If you can afford it, I'd recommend starting out at a 105 componentry. If not, go with Tiagra. Sora is okay, but the shifting (down shifting) is different from anything above it. I think you will seriously love this sport once you get into it. Good luck with your purchase and keep us informed!

Todd


----------

